# Daha yavaş(ça) konuşun



## Şafak

Günaydın, arkadaşlarım

As far as I know, we're supposed to use adverbs to modify verbs. That's why the following sentence must be grammatically correct: Lütfen daha *yavaşça *Türkçe konuşun, çünkü Türkçem çok iyi değil.

However, I'm pretty sure I've heard people simply say "yavaş" as if it were an adverb (Lütfen daha *yavaş *Türkçe konuşun, çünkü Türkçem çok iyi değil).

I would like to know what is correct.

Teşekkür ederim.


----------



## misi2991

I think you're right. But I prefer to say "Lütfen daha yavaş Türkçe konuşun".


----------



## alibey71

I think the word "Türkçe" in the first clause is redundant, the word "Türkçem" in the second clause is sufficient.


----------



## spiraxo

Jennifer Weiss said:


> However, I'm pretty sure I've heard people simply say "yavaş" as if it were an adverb (Lütfen daha *yavaş *Türkçe konuşun, çünkü Türkçem çok iyi değil).


_Yavaş_ is an adverb here. 
_-ce_ (çe,ça etc. ) is diminutive suffix. A diminutive is not necessary in this case.


----------



## messybricks

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Günaydın, arkadaşlarım
> 
> As far as I know, we're supposed to use adverbs to modify verbs. That's why the following sentence must be grammatically correct: Lütfen daha *yavaşça *Türkçe konuşun, çünkü Türkçem çok iyi değil.
> 
> However, I'm pretty sure I've heard people simply say "yavaş" as if it were an adverb (Lütfen daha *yavaş *Türkçe konuşun, çünkü Türkçem çok iyi değil).
> 
> I would like to know what is correct.
> 
> Teşekkür ederim.




-ça is an adverbializer, which means it turns things into adverbs.  When it attaches to adjectives, it makes it an adverb that describes the manner of the action (as in yavaşça konuş).

The -çe in Türkçe and other language names is probably historically coming from the same adverbializer suffix (i.e. Türkçe konuşmak = to talk like a Türk), but these have all become their own words, and now are nouns in modern Turkish.

When -çe attaches to nouns, it turns the noun into an adverb that indicates the agent of a passive clause.

So why do people say "yavaş konuş"?

The thing is, category names like "noun" and "adjective" and "adverb" are not as useful for Turkish as in some languages, because in Turkish, many adjectives can also be used in place of adverbs (or in the place of nouns, for that matter).

So in this case, -ça is optional, and it is normally omitted because it is unnecessary to convey the meaning.


----------



## spiraxo

Purple frame in the second photo
A descriptive adjective becomes an adverb of manner when it modifies a verb. 

Since_* yavaş*_ is a descriptive adjective, it naturally becomes an adverb (of manner) when it modifies a verb. In other words, an adverbializer is not necessary to convert_ *yavaş*_ into an adverb.

However, when we need diminutive version of this adjective, we add diminutive suffix _*-ce*_ (ce, ca, çe, ça).
Probably Tahir Nejat Gencan foresaw this many decades ago and added _*yavaşça*_ among the examples in the last photo.


----------



## Şafak

Oh thank you very much. In this case, could you please give me a good example of a sentence with yavaşça?

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## spiraxo

Kedilerle Yakınlık Kurmak İçin Gözlerinizi Yavaşça Kısın
Popular Science
Türkiye


----------



## Şafak

Ah I see. In other words, I'll never use yavaşça  .

Sağ ol.


----------

